
4k Low-Latency Drone Video Streaming with Sony RX0 - SkyDrone
https://www.skydrone.aero/blogs/news/4k-low-latency-drone-video-streaming-with-sony-rx0
======
kozen23
The Sony RX0 looks like a great small camera with an excellent 4K sensor. This
might be a game changer / killer camera for GoPro. I wonder how they would
counter that?

